# Marianella: "Conte promesso a una squadra con i colori dello United"



## Toby rosso nero (27 Agosto 2018)

*Marianella: "Conte promesso a una squadra con i colori dello United"*

Massimo Marianella a Sky parla del possibile futuro di Antonio Conte, dopo la sonora batosta subita da Mourinho (Manchester United sconfitto 0-3 dal Tottenham)

"Mourinho esonerato e Antonio Conte al suo posto? No, non credo.
Conte è promesso sposo di una squadra italiana, magari con gli stessi colori del Manchester United".


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Massimo Marianella a Sky parla del possibile futuro di Antonio Conte, dopo la sonora batosta subita da Mourinho (Manchester United sconfitto 0-3 dal Tottenham)
> 
> "Mourinho esonerato e Antonio Conte al suo posto? No, non credo.
> Conte è promesso sposo di una squadra italiana, magari con gli stessi colori del Manchester United".



Togliamoci sto dente il prima possibile.


----------



## Beppe85 (27 Agosto 2018)

Conte al vicenza?


----------



## __king george__ (27 Agosto 2018)

il foggia?


----------



## Moffus98 (27 Agosto 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Massimo Marianella a Sky parla del possibile futuro di Antonio Conte, dopo la sonora batosta subita da Mourinho (Manchester United sconfitto 0-3 dal Tottenham)
> 
> "Mourinho esonerato e Antonio Conte al suo posto? No, non credo.
> Conte è promesso sposo di una squadra italiana, magari con gli stessi colori del Manchester United".



Antonio ti aspettiamo a braccia aperte.


----------



## alcyppa (27 Agosto 2018)

Non voglio neanche sperarci perchè tanto ci sbatterei il muso come al solito.


----------



## __king george__ (27 Agosto 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Massimo Marianella a Sky parla del possibile futuro di Antonio Conte, dopo la sonora batosta subita da Mourinho (Manchester United sconfitto 0-3 dal Tottenham)
> 
> "Mourinho esonerato e Antonio Conte al suo posto? No, non credo.
> Conte è promesso sposo di una squadra italiana, magari con gli stessi colori del Manchester United".



ok facciamo un po' di sano complottismo: Marianella lavora a sky giusto? bene...Leonardo come sappiamo è in contatto diretto con sky...quindi ha dato il via libera per far circolare questa voce….

(non è che ci credo nemmeno io ma lasciatemi almeno sperare…)


----------



## Moffus98 (27 Agosto 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Massimo Marianella a Sky parla del possibile futuro di Antonio Conte, dopo la sonora batosta subita da Mourinho (Manchester United sconfitto 0-3 dal Tottenham)
> 
> "Mourinho esonerato e Antonio Conte al suo posto? No, non credo.
> Conte è promesso sposo di una squadra italiana, magari con gli stessi colori del Manchester United".


----------



## Aron (27 Agosto 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ok facciamo un po' di sano complottismo: Marianella lavora a sky giusto? bene...Leonardo come sappiamo è in contatto diretto con sky...quindi ha dato il via libera per far circolare questa voce….
> 
> (non è che ci credo nemmeno io ma lasciatemi almeno sperare…)



Le voci circolano già da un bel po' sui media


Ma più tergiversiamo, più rischiamo che subentri qualche intoppo con Conte che lo spedirebbe dritto all'Inter.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Agosto 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ok facciamo un po' di sano complottismo: Marianella lavora a sky giusto? bene...Leonardo come sappiamo è in contatto diretto con sky...quindi ha dato il via libera per far circolare questa voce….
> 
> (non è che ci credo nemmeno io ma lasciatemi almeno sperare…)



Se vuoi un po' di complottismo, secondo me è molto più sospetto l'articolo di Mediaset che ieri ha sparato a zero su Gattuso come se fosse il demonio.
Gli stessi autori che a luglio avevano avuto la spifferata di Conte subito al Milan.


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Le voci circolano già da un bel po' sui media
> 
> 
> Ma più tergiversiamo, più rischiamo che subentri qualche intoppo con Conte che lo spedirebbe dritto all'Inter.



Il rischio serio è quello. Ma non da oggi...


----------



## __king george__ (27 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Le voci circolano già da un bel po' sui media
> 
> 
> Ma più tergiversiamo, più rischiamo che subentri qualche intoppo con Conte che lo spedirebbe dritto all'Inter.



vero...non da sky però...se non sbaglio...poi se e quanto questo possa significare non lo so...


----------



## MissRossonera (27 Agosto 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Massimo Marianella a Sky parla del possibile futuro di Antonio Conte, dopo la sonora batosta subita da Mourinho (Manchester United sconfitto 0-3 dal Tottenham)
> 
> "Mourinho esonerato e Antonio Conte al suo posto? No, non credo.
> Conte è promesso sposo di una squadra italiana, magari con gli stessi colori del Manchester United".



Io l'ho sentito e in realtà mi è parsa più un'ipotesi che una certezza.


----------



## alcyppa (27 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Le voci circolano già da un bel po' sui media
> 
> 
> Ma più tergiversiamo, più rischiamo che subentri qualche intoppo con Conte che lo spedirebbe dritto all'Inter.



Leo non è stupido, sono convinto che anche lui sappia che a questa serve Conte più dell'ossigeno.


Ma quella schifezza di Mirabelli l'ha ancorato a Milanello e Rino mi pare che abbia deciso di mettere radici.

Le palle di troncarle non le hanno avute ed or atergiverseremo finchè non sarà troppo tardi e finiremo inevitabilmente col mangiarci le mani (come al solito).


----------



## Comic Sans (27 Agosto 2018)

Antonio Conte a centrocampo al posto di Biglia, Biglia di nuovo alla Lazio e Milinkovic Savic ad allenare il Milan.


----------



## Rossonero per sempre (27 Agosto 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Massimo Marianella a Sky parla del possibile futuro di Antonio Conte, dopo la sonora batosta subita da Mourinho (Manchester United sconfitto 0-3 dal Tottenham)
> 
> "Mourinho esonerato e Antonio Conte al suo posto? No, non credo.
> Conte è promesso sposo di una squadra italiana, magari con gli stessi colori del Manchester United".



Dai dai daiiiiiiii


----------



## __king george__ (28 Agosto 2018)

cercando conferme a questa notizia ho scoperto che anche calciomercato.com parlava di rumors su Conte al milan...in un articolo delle 16:30


----------



## Aron (28 Agosto 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Leo non è stupido, sono convinto che anche lui sappia che a questa serve Conte più dell'ossigeno.
> 
> 
> Ma quella schifezza di Mirabelli l'ha ancorato a Milanello e Rino mi pare che abbia deciso di mettere radici.
> ...




Da un lato non hanno avuto le palle. Dall'altro va detto che esonerando Gattuso avrebbero irritato una cospicua fetta di tifosi, i quali sarebbero rimasti col dubbio di quello che avrebbe potuto fare partendo da inizio campionato (e chissà che caos se il nuovo allenatore avesse perso malamente col Napoli. Sicurissimo che tifosi e media avrebbero puntato il dito sul cambio di allenatore ad agosto).

La partita col Napoli ha al momento dimostrato che la condizione del Milan è praticamente la stessa di quella degli ultimi mesi della scorsa stagione. In caso di sconfitta con la Roma verrebbe sancito che nulla è cambiato nella condizione generale della squadra, e a quel punto le scelte della società su un cambio di allenatore sarebbero accettate di buon grado dalla maggioranza dei tifosi.


----------



## admin (28 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Da un lato non hanno avuto le palle. Dall'altro va detto che esonerando Gattuso avrebbero irritato una cospicua fetta di tifosi, i quali sarebbero rimasti col dubbio di quello che avrebbe potuto fare partendo da inizio campionato (e chissà che caos se il nuovo allenatore avesse perso malamente col Napoli. Sicurissimo che tifosi e media avrebbero puntato il dito sul cambio di allenatore ad agosto).
> 
> La partita col Napoli ha al momento dimostrato che la condizione del Milan è praticamente la stessa di quella degli ultimi mesi della scorsa stagione. In caso di sconfitta con la Roma verrebbe sancito che nulla è cambiato nella condizione generale della squadra, e a quel punto le scelte della società su un cambio di allenatore sarebbero accettate di buon grado dalla maggioranza dei tifosi.



Solo noi abbiamo sti "tifosi" per Dio...

Tifosi ai quali bisogna giustificare l'ingaggio di un allenatore top top top. Robe da pazzi.


----------



## __king george__ (28 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Solo noi abbiamo sti "tifosi" per Dio...
> 
> Tifosi ai quali bisogna giustificare l'ingaggio di un allenatore top top top. Robe da pazzi.



più che altro vuol dire chi siamo un club che più provinciale non si può……

pensate alla juve: avevano Conte,l'uomo dei 3 scudetti di fila dopo la polvere e prendono Allegri (all'epoca sbeffeggiato da mezza Italia,noi milanisti i primi a ridere)...mi ricordo mega contestazioni dei tifosi gobbi ecc....eppure mi pare che se ne sono fregati e i risultati ahimè sono dalla loro….


----------



## Zenos (28 Agosto 2018)

Bisogna fare presto,prima che suning si accorga dell' incompetente che ha in panchina...


----------



## Moffus98 (28 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Solo noi abbiamo sti "tifosi" per Dio...
> 
> Tifosi ai quali bisogna giustificare l'ingaggio di un allenatore top top top. Robe da pazzi.



E' incredibile sto fatto. Questo significa essersi mediocrizzati in ogni ambito, a partire dai tifosi.


----------



## Davidoff (28 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> E' incredibile sto fatto. Questo significa essersi mediocrizzati in ogni ambito, a partire dai tifosi.



C'è anche da dire che purtroppo la nostra mania di mettere bandiere del glorioso passato a fare figure barbine in panchina non aiuta, è più difficile cacciarli a causa dell'affetto dei tifosi. Chiaro che un dirigente deve usare la testa, non il cuore, spero che Leo e Maldini ne siano consapevoli.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Agosto 2018)

Sentito anche io da Marianella, spero sia vero. E' ora dopo circa 9 anni di avere un allenatore di calcio in panchina e non dei mestieranti.


----------



## koti (28 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Le voci circolano già da un bel po' sui media
> 
> 
> Ma più tergiversiamo, più rischiamo che subentri qualche intoppo con Conte che lo spedirebbe dritto all'Inter.



Speriamo prendano Mourinho.


----------



## Moffus98 (28 Agosto 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> C'è anche da dire che purtroppo la nostra mania di mettere bandiere del glorioso passato a fare figure barbine in panchina non aiuta, è più difficile cacciarli a causa dell'affetto dei tifosi. Chiaro che un dirigente deve usare la testa, non il cuore, spero che Leo e Maldini ne siano consapevoli.



Non ho dubbi su Leo, invece ho dubbi su Maldini. Secondo me è lui che spinge per tenerlo.


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Solo noi abbiamo sti "tifosi" per Dio...
> 
> Tifosi ai quali bisogna giustificare l'ingaggio di un allenatore top top top. Robe da pazzi.



ma è così purtroppo. Anche qui dentro, la maggioranza vuole tenersi stretto Gattuso perché di più con questa rosa non si può fare, rosa che guarda caso, quando veniva criticata per lo scempio fatto da Mirabelli, era invece una solida base su cui costruire i futuri successi. Solita storia.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma è così purtroppo. Anche qui dentro, la maggioranza vuole tenersi stretto Gattuso perché di più con questa rosa non si può fare, rosa che guarda caso, quando veniva critica per lo scempio fatto da Mirabelli, era invece una solida base su cui costruire i futuri successi. Solita storia.



.


----------



## Raryof (28 Agosto 2018)

Leonardo non è mica fesso, per me lo ha già bloccato.
Per voi viene a San Siro la prossima?


----------



## Schism75 (28 Agosto 2018)

Però secondo me se hanno un accordo di massima è per il prossimo anno. Magari mi sbaglio ma non vedo Conte come allenatore da subentro.


----------



## alcyppa (28 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Da un lato non hanno avuto le palle. Dall'altro va detto che esonerando Gattuso avrebbero irritato una cospicua fetta di tifosi, i quali sarebbero rimasti col dubbio di quello che avrebbe potuto fare partendo da inizio campionato (e chissà che caos se il nuovo allenatore avesse perso malamente col Napoli. Sicurissimo che tifosi e media avrebbero puntato il dito sul cambio di allenatore ad agosto).
> 
> La partita col Napoli ha al momento dimostrato che la condizione del Milan è praticamente la stessa di quella degli ultimi mesi della scorsa stagione. In caso di sconfitta con la Roma verrebbe sancito che nulla è cambiato nella condizione generale della squadra, e a quel punto le scelte della società su un cambio di allenatore sarebbero accettate di buon grado dalla maggioranza dei tifosi.



E ciò è gravissimo.

Vuol dire avere poca spina dorsale.
Se sei convinto che l'attuale tecnico non vada bene e hai la possibilità di ingaggiare il meglio ti ci butti, che tanto poi alla lunga parla il campo e se hai avuto ragione il tifoso è contento.


----------



## alcyppa (28 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma è così purtroppo. Anche qui dentro, la maggioranza vuole tenersi stretto Gattuso perché di più con questa rosa non si può fare, rosa che guarda caso, quando veniva criticata per lo scempio fatto da Mirabelli, era invece una solida base su cui costruire i futuri successi. Solita storia.



Col senno di poi forse era meglio chiudere la stagione con Ridolini.

Almeno quello eravamo sicuri che lo avrebbero silurato.
Rino si è dimostrata un'arma a doppio taglio purtroppo.


----------



## Raryof (28 Agosto 2018)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Però secondo me se hanno un accordo di massima è per il prossimo anno. Magari mi sbaglio ma non vedo Conte come allenatore da subentro.



Ma nemmeno uno che rimane fermo un anno.
Ragionate, Conte ha già vinto in Premiere, avventura finita dopo 2 anni, al Psg NO, in Spagna NO, al Bayern nemmeno e quest'anno molte attenzioni sono ritornate sulla Serie A, il "suo" campionato, c'è un Milan senza allenatore ma con una proprietà ambiziona che ha preso giocatori che con Gattuso non c'entrano niente, Caldara e Higuain, in pieno rilancio tecnico-tattico, quale piazza potrà mai scegliere per andare a dar fastidio alla Juve in quella che sarebbe una vera e propria missione oltre ad una sfida da prendere al balzo?


----------



## singer (28 Agosto 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma nemmeno uno che rimane fermo un anno.
> Ragionate, Conte ha già vinto in Premiere, avventura finita dopo 2 anni, al Psg NO, in Spagna NO, al Bayern nemmeno e quest'anno molte attenzioni sono ritornate sulla Serie A, il "suo" campionato, c'è un Milan senza allenatore ma con una proprietà ambiziona che ha preso giocatori che con Gattuso non c'entrano niente, Caldara e Higuain, in pieno rilancio tecnico-tattico, quale piazza potrà mai scegliere per andare a dar fastidio alla Juve in quella che sarebbe una vera e propria missione oltre ad una sfida da prendere al balzo?



Giusto, ragionamento plausibile. 
Resta il nodo buonauscita dal Chelsea, tuttavia risolto quello se venisse al Milan avrebbe poco da perdere perché arriverebbe ad inizio stagione, con una preparazione atletica appena fatta, mentre per quella tattica ci sarebbe il tempo per sistemarla dato che non vi sarebbe la pressione dei risultati (almeno, non nell'immediato..). 
Inoltre, male che vada, avrebbe pur sempre la scusante dell'aver preso una squadra in corsa e costruita da altri e dunque l'eventuale fallimento sarebbe una macchia relativa sul suo curriculum.


----------



## Casnop (28 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il rischio serio è quello. Ma non da oggi...


Più concreta l'ipotesi che l'Inter guardi proprio a Mourinho, ad un passo dal licenziamento a Manchester. Non inganni la difficoltà che il tecnico portoghese possa cambiare panchina in corso di stagione, Mourinho è mentalmente fuori dal club inglese da mesi, in polemica con esso per un mercato reputato deludente. Ha bisogno di rilanciare una immagine ingrigita in questi anni a Manchester, e potrebbe farlo rilanciando anche il club che lo ha reso celeberrimo, l'Inter. Eventualità, questa, che a questo punto non può essere esclusa.


----------



## Casnop (28 Agosto 2018)

singer ha scritto:


> Giusto, ragionamento plausibile.
> Resta il nodo buonauscita dal Chelsea, tuttavia risolto quello se venisse al Milan avrebbe poco da perdere perché arriverebbe ad inizio stagione, con una preparazione atletica appena fatta, mentre per quella tattica ci sarebbe il tempo per sistemarla dato che non vi sarebbe la pressione dei risultati (almeno, non nell'immediato..).
> Inoltre, male che vada, avrebbe pur sempre la scusante dell'aver preso una squadra in corsa e costruita da altri e dunque l'eventuale fallimento sarebbe una macchia relativa sul suo curriculum.


E va detto anche che, ove decidesse di introdurre al Milan il modulo che lo reso famoso, quello con la difesa a tre centrali, troverebbe ora condizioni diverse, più favorevoli, rispetto a quelle che riscontro' Montella un anno fa, peraltro migliorabili nel mercato di gennaio senza soverchi sforzi economici, specie se a Leonardo dovesse riuscire il colpo di Rabiot dal Psg a prezzo di realizzo.


----------



## Eziomare (28 Agosto 2018)

A me l'ultra juventino piangina e invasato Conte farebbe riccamente defecare.
Di vincere con lui me ne frega zero.
Meglio a secco per tutta la vita.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (28 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Solo noi abbiamo sti "tifosi" per Dio...
> 
> Tifosi ai quali bisogna giustificare l'ingaggio di un allenatore top top top. Robe da pazzi.



Si, che poi sono proprio le motivazioni a essere ridicole.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Agosto 2018)

Purtroppo a oggi l'arrivo di Conte significherebbe bruciarlo. Non siamo in grado di lottare per i grandi obiettivi e la rosa è fortemente incompleta. Rimarrebbe prigioniero del Milan come del Chelsea. 

Piuttosto stringerei i denti soffrendo ancora questa stagione per poi prenderlo a giugno 2019 con un progetto che punta in alto.


----------



## vannu994 (28 Agosto 2018)

Conte a Metà stagione non penso proprio che venga. Probabile che non abbia potuto iniziare il campionato con noi per due motivi: il primo è che ha questo benedetto contenzioso con il Chelsea a cui credo non voglia rinunciare, giustamente... Il secondo è che arrivare a metà agosto sarebbe voluto dire rinunciare a tutta la preparazione che penso sia necessaria in una squadra di conte per sistemare tutta la componente tattica e cercare di far assimilare le sue idee di gioco. 
Credo quindi che sia stato fatto un discorso del genere: "Lasciamo la squadra a Gattuso, che comunque è seguito dai giocatori e così evitiamo di caricarci sul groppone lo stipendio di un altro allenatore, se fa qualche miracolo (tipo 3/4 posto o EL) ci pensiamo su prima di cacciarlo, altrimenti facciamo firmare Conte con cui abbiamo già un accordo di massima per il prossimo anno".


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Agosto 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Massimo Marianella a Sky parla del possibile futuro di Antonio Conte, dopo la sonora batosta subita da Mourinho (Manchester United sconfitto 0-3 dal Tottenham)
> 
> "Mourinho esonerato e Antonio Conte al suo posto? No, non credo.
> Conte è promesso sposo di una squadra italiana, magari con gli stessi colori del Manchester United".



L'ho sentito anche io in diretta ma più che uno scoop mi è sembrata un'opinione personale di uno che commenta il calcio inglese ma segue il calcio italiano in quanto italiano.


----------



## Konrad (28 Agosto 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Massimo Marianella a Sky parla del possibile futuro di Antonio Conte, dopo la sonora batosta subita da Mourinho (Manchester United sconfitto 0-3 dal Tottenham)
> 
> "Mourinho esonerato e Antonio Conte al suo posto? No, non credo.
> Conte è promesso sposo di una squadra italiana, magari con gli stessi colori del Manchester United".



Trasformandomi nel re dei complottisti/doppiogiochisti io ci vedrei un mosaico ben ideato che si sta pian piano ricomponendo.
La UEFA ha fretta di sbatterci fuori europa ma improvvisamente dopo il TAS e il cambio di mano della società tutto tace. Il TAS ci mette eoni per depositare le motivazioni e la "povera" UEFA (salvando la faccia) non può comminare al Milan nessuna sanzione, perché mancano appunto le motivazioni. E intanto il mercato arriva e passa: "bisogna stare dentro i parametri FPF!" il dicktat Elliott. Quindi si incassa il si di un grande attaccante (il migliore della serie A pre arrivo CR7), si inserisce un bel giovane dalle belle speranze (guarda caso abituato a giocare a 3), e poi si inseriscono Bakayoko (che qualcuno già conosce) e Castillejo...il centrocampista e l'esterno chiesti da Gattuso che così non può dire nulla. Intanto si sfrattano i mangiapane a tradimento che tanto avevano fatto ingozzare B&G negli ultimi decadentissimi anni (processo che terminerà tra gennaio e giugno 2019).

Ma torniamo alla UEFA...in più interviste Scaroni parla di...Voluntary Agreement...e secondo me una richiesta informale agli organi preposti è già stata indirizzata. In più ci si presenta con un mercato in cui si può dire: "avete visto? noi abbiamo fatto i bravi". Se non proprio nel disavanzo, quantomeno nelle modalità operative. Senza considerare che bisognerebbe anche guardare al monte ingaggi, che potrebbe comunque essersi abbassato. A settembre inoltrato...forse entro metà ottobre potremmo sapere se ci sarà nuova discussione VA oppure nuova discussione SA.

Nel frattempo sarà arrivato il nuovo AD. Gandini, per quanto inviso a qualcuno, è uomo di sistema che sa come muoversi a livello istituzionale e ha conoscenze. Gazidis ovviamente sarebbe il top, sia a livello di preparazione, che di conoscenze (anche in ambito calciatori)...insomma un gran bello "spot pubblicitario" per un nuovo Milan che si presenterebbe sul mercato e in UEFA.

Ma torno al campo. Conte aveva chiesto tempo...il Milan potrebbe averglielo concesso, salvo débâcle nelle prime giornate. Conte arriverebbe in una squadra "non sua" ma nemmeno troppo distante dai suoi concetti di gioco. E poi, in caso di accoglimento di VA, ci sarebbe maggiore libertà per i successivi 2 mercati. Nel mentre Gazidis & team lavorerebbero sull'aumento di fatturato, nel breve con le sponsorizzazioni reali, posto che Elliott possa tranquillamente "consigliare" a qualcuno di riproporre l'affaire Neymar.

Fantascienza? Può essere...


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Agosto 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo a oggi l'arrivo di Conte significherebbe bruciarlo. Non siamo in grado di lottare per i grandi obiettivi e la rosa è fortemente incompleta. Rimarrebbe prigioniero del Milan come del Chelsea.
> 
> Piuttosto stringerei i denti soffrendo ancora questa stagione per poi prenderlo a giugno 2019 con un progetto che punta in alto.



Beh insomma, mica tanto.
In teoria in rosa abbiamo il materiale che serve a conte : 3 difensori dei quali uno forte ad impostare (romagna) ,uno bravo a salire e pressare alto(caldara) e uno bravo a coprire lo spazio alle spalle (zapata), due esterni a tutta lascia (laxalt e calabria/conti), un regista basso (biglia), due mezze ali ( kessie e bonaventura) , un centravanti (higuain).
Forse manca giusto la seconda punta in grado di spaziare su tutto il fronte offensivo ma si potrebbe ripiegare su un 3-5-1-1.
Di certo ci sarebbe molta più logica del folle 4-3-3 di gattuso , non solo negli uomini ma soprattutto per i dettami di gioco.
Resto comunque d'accordo con te sul fatto che i cambi in corsa non siano mai facili e costruttivi.
Ricordo bene però la juve di conte come ricordo la nazionale che costruiva si dal basso ma faceva giropalla coi tre dietro, non col portiere e nella nostra area piccola e soprattutto si pressava, si aggrediva l'avversario alto per soffocarlo.
Altro calcio, altra filosofia, altre idee.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Beh insomma, mica tanto.
> *In teoria* in rosa abbiamo il materiale che serve a conte : 3 difensori dei quali uno forte ad impostare (romagna) ,uno bravo a salire e pressare alto(caldara) e uno bravo a coprire lo spazio alle spalle (zapata), due esterni a tutta lascia (laxalt e calabria/conti), un regista basso (biglia), due mezze ali ( kessie e bonaventura) , un centravanti (higuain).
> Forse manca giusto la seconda punta in grado di spaziare su tutto il fronte offensivo ma si potrebbe ripiegare su un 3-5-1-1.
> Di certo ci sarebbe molta più logica del folle 4-3-3 di gattuso , non solo negli uomini ma soprattutto per i dettami di gioco.
> ...



Ecco *in teoria*: la squadra non è comunque fatta da lui, la preparazione non è fatta da lui, i giocatori non è detto che si adattino bene subito... e dovresti dare a Conte uno stipendio monstre (pensate che si accontenterà di prendere meno di Allegri??) come se stesse lottando per lo scudetto col rischio che se non si adatta faccia una stagione mediocre.

Io cercherei un accordo con lui per giugno 2019 con programmazione seria e obiettivi (alti) prestabiliti con grande anticipo, + considerevole miglioramento della rosa, cosa che non siamo stati in grado di fare quest'estate per via di tempistiche strette


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Agosto 2018)

ma bacaioco con conte giocava?


----------



## impero rossonero (28 Agosto 2018)

l'unico modo per cercare di evitare un'altra stagione deprimente e' l'ingaggio di conte... solo con lui possiamo trarre il massimo possibile dalla attuale rosa... leonardo e maldini questo lo sanno e quindi...


----------



## Roccoro (28 Agosto 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma bacaioco con conte giocava?



Che io ricordi si e giocò interamente anche la finale vinta di fa cup


----------



## koti (28 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'ho sentito anche io in diretta ma più che uno scoop mi è sembrata un'opinione personale di uno che commenta il calcio inglese ma segue il calcio italiano in quanto italiano.



Anche a me è sembrata una semplice battuta e nulla più.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Agosto 2018)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Che io ricordi si e giocò interamente anche la finale vinta di fa cup



ovviamente non vuol dire niente però chissa magari baka è stato preso proprio per accontentare conte


----------



## Roccoro (28 Agosto 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ovviamente non vuol dire niente però chissa magari baka è stato preso proprio per accontentare conte



Speriamo, molti giocatori presi sembrano più essere presi per conte che per Rino...io spero che venga lui, perché sto leggendo 2 nomi che mi fanno ribrezzo


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Agosto 2018)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Speriamo, molti giocatori presi sembrano più essere presi per conte che per Rino...io spero che venga lui, perché sto leggendo 2 nomi che mi fanno ribrezzo



quali nomi?


----------



## sunburn (28 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Da un lato non hanno avuto le palle. Dall'altro va detto che esonerando Gattuso avrebbero irritato una cospicua fetta di tifosi, i quali sarebbero rimasti col dubbio di quello che avrebbe potuto fare partendo da inizio campionato (e chissà che caos se il nuovo allenatore avesse perso malamente col Napoli. Sicurissimo che tifosi e media avrebbero puntato il dito sul cambio di allenatore ad agosto).



Elliott se ne frega di quello che pensano i tifosi. La curva ha fatto un comunicato appoggiando Mirabelli e criticando Leonardo ed Elliott ha cacciato Mirabelli e ha preso Leonardo. Aggiungiamoci Maldini.
Elliott opera secondo criteri manageriali. Se ha confermato Gattuso è perché lo riteneva, su molto probabile suggerimento di Leonardo, il miglior allenatore possibile in quelle circostanze. Se Gattuso farà male, verrà esonerato senza problemi.

Concludo con un commento generale non riferito al post che ho quotato: sperare che arrivi Conte significa sperare che il Milan perda le prossime partite. Poi qualcuno si offende se gli viene detto che non è un vero tifoso del Milan.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Agosto 2018)

Vi state facendo del male da soli. Rino arriverà a fine stagione e sentendo l'audio di Marianella era più una battuta che altro. 

Sostenete il vostro allenatore al posto che criticarlo dopo 90'


----------



## pazzomania (28 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vi state facendo del male da soli. Rino arriverà a fine stagione e sentendo l'audio di Marianella era più una battuta che altro.
> 
> Sostenete il vostro allenatore al posto che criticarlo dopo 90'



Esatto, manco fosse l' allenatore il problema principale.

Ne abbiamo cambiati 300 mila negli ultimi anni, e tutti hanno ottenuto gli stessi risultati, cioè zero.


----------



## impero rossonero (28 Agosto 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> esatto, manco fosse l' allenatore il problema principale.
> 
> Ne abbiamo cambiati 300 mila negli ultimi anni, e tutti hanno ottenuto gli stessi risultati, cioè zero.



anche e soprattutto perche' erano tutti allenatori mediocri presi perche' costavano e .....valevano poco...


----------



## pazzomania (28 Agosto 2018)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> anche e soprattutto perche' erano tutti allenatori mediocri presi perche' costavano e .....valevano poco...



Come dico sempre, non credo agli allenatori magici

Sempre visto allenatori vincere grazie ai grandi giocatori

Raramente ho visto giocatori vincere grazie ai grandi allenatori

Poi ovvio, non puoi mettere in panchina [MENTION=98]Oronzo Canà[/MENTION] 

Prendi la squadra che ha più reso al mondo negli ultimi 3 anni dopo il Real, ha Allegri in panchina, tattica normale e motivazioni normali e bel gioco sotto zero, eppure è considerato un grande allenatore.
E' semplicemente intelligente e scaltro, sa cosa deve fare e lo fa.

Idem Capello, un altro grande allenatore finchè ha allenato campionissimi, ma ha fatto quello che doveva fare.

Boh, per me è palesissima la cosa.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Agosto 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come dico sempre, non credo agli allenatori magici
> 
> Sempre visto allenatori vincere grazie ai grandi giocatori
> 
> ...



col 5-5-5 si vince facile


----------



## pazzomania (28 Agosto 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> col 5-5-5 si vince facile


----------



## koti (28 Agosto 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come dico sempre, non credo agli allenatori magici
> 
> Sempre visto allenatori vincere grazie ai grandi giocatori
> 
> ...



Io però potrei fare gli esempi di Mourinho al Porto, Conte alla Juve, Sarri al Napoli o Gasp all'Atalanta, tanto per dirne qualcuno ma potrei continuare. Ricordo giocatori come Chiellini, Bonucci, Jorginho, Koulibaly che prima dell'arrivo di questi allenatori venivano considerati mediocri e derisi anche dai loro stessi tifosi. Non esistono "allenatori magici" ma allenatori che riescono tirare fuori il massimo dai giocatori che hanno in mano.

Per quanto riguarda la nostra situazione credo sia una combinazione di cose, di certo la rosa non è al livello delle prime quattro quindi non è tutta colpa di Gattuso, nonostante lo ritenga un allenatore molto limitato.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Agosto 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Io però potrei fare gli esempi di Mourinho al Porto, Conte alla Juve, Sarri al Napoli o Gasp all'Atalanta, tanto per dirne qualcuno ma potrei continuare. Ricordo giocatori come Chiellini, Bonucci, Jorginho, Koulibaly che prima dell'arrivo di questi allenatori venivano considerati mediocri e derisi anche dai loro stessi tifosi. Non esistono "allenatori magici" ma allenatori che riescono tirare fuori il massimo dai giocatori che hanno in mano.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la nostra situazione credo sia una combinazione di cose, di certo la rosa non è al livello delle prime quattro quindi non è tutta colpa di Gattuso, nonostante lo ritenga un allenatore molto limitato.



La Champions di Mourinho col Porto era del Milan, poi si sono allineati gli otto pianeti + Nibiru ed ha vinto

Sarri al Napoli, bravino, vinto zero

Conte lo cacciano ovunque metta piede, è stato senz' altro bravo ma aveva
"la difesa più forte della storia" cit. + giocatorini tipo Vidal Pogba e Pirlo, e senza il gol di Muntari chissà di cosa staremmo parlando oggi.

Gasp è Gasp all' Atalanta, ambiente giusto, con pressioni giuste, e buona scelta di giocatori, vorrei vedere se Gasp farebbe girare Montolivo e Abate.

Poi rispetto la tua opinione, è un campo complicatissimo questo.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Agosto 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come dico sempre, non credo agli allenatori magici
> 
> Sempre visto allenatori vincere grazie ai grandi giocatori
> 
> ...



Già. Sempre il solito discorso, è un connubio di circostanze, in genere. Rinus Michels con l'Olanda negli anni '70 è stato un grande allenatore? Certo, ma ha anche avuto la fortuna di ritrovarsi una generazione di fenomeni, come Crujiff, Neeskens, Krol. Poi dopo mi sembra ci abbia riprovato, ma forse non è andata bene. Sono i giocatori che sono diventati campioni grazie all'allenatore? Forse, ma i giocatori hanno continuato a giocare bene anche da altre parti. Liedholm era maestro in trasformare scarponi in ottimi giocatori, eppure non ha vinto poi tanto. Sacchi? A parte l'esperienza con il Milan infarcito di fuoriclasse, ha portato l'Italia in finale (con ottimi giocatori), ma dopo? Sono sicuro che ci sono allenatori in gamba tecnicamente, ma che senza la giusta "configurazione" di giocatori, non possono fare un gran ché, anche per sfortuna. Ma magari ogni tanto riescono a far rendere una squadra meglio di un altro (Gasperini). D'altra parte, ci sono allenatori che magari capiscono poco di tecnica pura, ma sono bravissimi a mettere a loro agio i giocatori e li fanno giocare in realtà come vogliono loro, agiscono più da motivatori. Potrebbe essere il caso di Allegri e Conte. Sarri potrebbe essere veramente un buon allenatore, ma diciamo che anche lui per ora ha avuto "fortuna" in quanto è stato notato per performances in serie minori, dopodiché ha allenato il Napoli mettendo in mostra buon gioco, ma ancora non è che abbia vinto gran ché, e certo non è poi giovanissimo. Ci vuole sicuramente la bravura in un allenatore, se non tecnica almeno psicologica, ma ci vuole tanta ma tanta fortuna con i giocatori.

Allenatore bravo o giocatori bravi? Purtroppo è possibile che a noi, in questo momento, manchino ambedue le cose.


----------



## koti (28 Agosto 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Conte lo cacciano ovunque metta piede, è stato senz' altro bravo ma aveva
> "la difesa più forte della storia" cit. + giocatorini tipo Vidal Pogba e Pirlo, e senza il gol di Muntari chissà di cosa staremmo parlando oggi.
> .


Bonucci e Chiellini venivano derisi da mezza Italia, ricordo benissimo. Con Delneri erano una calamità.


----------



## EmmePi (28 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Bisogna fare presto,prima che suning si accorga dell' incompetente che ha in panchina...



Penso che i cuginastri pensino a murigno


----------



## EmmePi (28 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma è così purtroppo. Anche qui dentro, la maggioranza vuole tenersi stretto Gattuso perché di più con questa rosa non si può fare, rosa che guarda caso, quando veniva criticata per lo scempio fatto da Mirabelli, era invece una solida base su cui costruire i futuri successi. Solita storia.



Non sono d'accordo con questa rosa Conte può far miracoli.


----------



## EmmePi (28 Agosto 2018)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Conte a Metà stagione non penso proprio che venga. Probabile che non abbia potuto iniziare il campionato con noi per due motivi: il primo è che ha questo benedetto contenzioso con il Chelsea a cui credo non voglia rinunciare, giustamente... Il secondo è che arrivare a metà agosto sarebbe voluto dire rinunciare a tutta la preparazione che penso sia necessaria in una squadra di conte per sistemare tutta la componente tattica e cercare di far assimilare le sue idee di gioco.
> Credo quindi che sia stato fatto un discorso del genere: "Lasciamo la squadra a Gattuso, che comunque è seguito dai giocatori e così evitiamo di caricarci sul groppone lo stipendio di un altro allenatore, se fa qualche miracolo (tipo 3/4 posto o EL) ci pensiamo su prima di cacciarlo, altrimenti facciamo firmare Conte con cui abbiamo già un accordo di massima per il prossimo anno".



Perchè non potrebbe subentrare, che cavolo di discorso... A parte che gli allenatori ragionano (tutti) solo in base all'ingaggio che prendono, la preparazione fisica penso che Gattuso l'abbia fatta bene ai giocatori. Mancherebbe la tattica da insegnare loro, con la sosta avrebbe 2 settimane (anche se alcuni giocatori sarebbero fuori) ma non credo sia un problema per un allenatore come Conte.
Poi io sono convinto che un accordo tra il tecnico ed il Milan già ci sia, e che si siano detto che come si accorda col Chelsea può arrivare.

Eppoi alle brutte, quei milioncini che pretende potrebbe darli Elliot tramite qualche sponsor o altro... magari un mega bonus se ci porta in CL


----------



## pazzomania (28 Agosto 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Già. Sempre il solito discorso, è un connubio di circostanze, in genere. Rinus Michels con l'Olanda negli anni '70 è stato un grande allenatore? Certo, ma ha anche avuto la fortuna di ritrovarsi una generazione di fenomeni, come Crujiff, Neeskens, Krol. Poi dopo mi sembra ci abbia riprovato, ma forse non è andata bene. Sono i giocatori che sono diventati campioni grazie all'allenatore? Forse, ma i giocatori hanno continuato a giocare bene anche da altre parti. Liedholm era maestro in trasformare scarponi in ottimi giocatori, eppure non ha vinto poi tanto. Sacchi? A parte l'esperienza con il Milan infarcito di fuoriclasse, ha portato l'Italia in finale (con ottimi giocatori), ma dopo? Sono sicuro che ci sono allenatori in gamba tecnicamente, ma che senza la giusta "configurazione" di giocatori, non possono fare un gran ché, anche per sfortuna. Ma magari ogni tanto riescono a far rendere una squadra meglio di un altro (Gasperini). D'altra parte, ci sono allenatori che magari capiscono poco di tecnica pura, ma sono bravissimi a mettere a loro agio i giocatori e li fanno giocare in realtà come vogliono loro, agiscono più da motivatori. Potrebbe essere il caso di Allegri e Conte. Sarri potrebbe essere veramente un buon allenatore, ma diciamo che anche lui per ora ha avuto "fortuna" in quanto è stato notato per performances in serie minori, dopodiché ha allenato il Napoli mettendo in mostra buon gioco, ma ancora non è che abbia vinto gran ché, e certo non è poi giovanissimo. Ci vuole sicuramente la bravura in un allenatore, se non tecnica almeno psicologica, ma ci vuole tanta ma tanta fortuna con i giocatori.
> 
> Allenatore bravo o giocatori bravi? Purtroppo è possibile che a noi, in questo momento, manchino ambedue le cose.



This.


----------



## Kayl (28 Agosto 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Già. Sempre il solito discorso, è un connubio di circostanze, in genere. Rinus Michels con l'Olanda negli anni '70 è stato un grande allenatore? Certo, ma ha anche avuto la fortuna di ritrovarsi una generazione di fenomeni, come Crujiff, Neeskens, Krol. Poi dopo mi sembra ci abbia riprovato, ma forse non è andata bene. Sono i giocatori che sono diventati campioni grazie all'allenatore? Forse, ma i giocatori hanno continuato a giocare bene anche da altre parti. Liedholm era maestro in trasformare scarponi in ottimi giocatori, eppure non ha vinto poi tanto. Sacchi? A parte l'esperienza con il Milan infarcito di fuoriclasse, ha portato l'Italia in finale (con ottimi giocatori), ma dopo? Sono sicuro che ci sono allenatori in gamba tecnicamente, ma che senza la giusta "configurazione" di giocatori, non possono fare un gran ché, anche per sfortuna. Ma magari ogni tanto riescono a far rendere una squadra meglio di un altro (Gasperini). D'altra parte, ci sono allenatori che magari capiscono poco di tecnica pura, ma sono bravissimi a mettere a loro agio i giocatori e li fanno giocare in realtà come vogliono loro, agiscono più da motivatori. Potrebbe essere il caso di Allegri e Conte. Sarri potrebbe essere veramente un buon allenatore, ma diciamo che anche lui per ora ha avuto "fortuna" in quanto è stato notato per performances in serie minori, dopodiché ha allenato il Napoli mettendo in mostra buon gioco, ma ancora non è che abbia vinto gran ché, e certo non è poi giovanissimo. Ci vuole sicuramente la bravura in un allenatore, se non tecnica almeno psicologica, ma ci vuole tanta ma tanta fortuna con i giocatori.
> 
> Allenatore bravo o giocatori bravi? Purtroppo è possibile che a noi, in questo momento, manchino ambedue le cose.



Infatti, l'italia di sacchi arrivò in finale per un solo motivo: Roberto Baggio. I famosi schemi e tattiche di Sacchi dovettero piegarsi in favore del suo estro, cosa che lo fece rodere a bestia.


----------

